# Snippy snip



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sorry to say to all the Vincent fans, he's been booked in to have his 'bits' snipped, so no F1B/2 Vincent babies (They'd be sooo beautiful though, wouldn't they!)

Anyway, he's booked in on his 6 month birthday! How cruel of us...! We went round and round deciding whether to have him done at 6 months, or wait until 10. We ended up following the advise of our vet, which we are glad of now as he has suddenly become a MAN judging by the plums that have appeared! Where has my little boy gone?!?!
He's also started getting very excited, especially if you stratch him on his tummy....I saw everything! 

I'm ok with the whole thing, as been through it when I had a cat, but poor Dan is getting very emotional! I suppose it's a boy thing 

Anyway, just wanting to ask how long does it generally take to recover? Without really thinking we booked Vincents next training sessions and the snip lands right in the middle! We don't want to mess up his training so if it takes more than about 5 days for him to recover then we might try and move to a later date.
Also, do boys get the cone of shame?!? I didn't think he would as it really is a small op for boys, it's the girls that have it more intensive...but apparently boy dogs still need them!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh no… poor Vincent!!! Can’t advise but had to say if he’d sired pups I’d definitely have been interested :love-eyes:


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi!

I've just dropped my lil man off for the op

I've also seen the lipstick on various occasions, lol and he's 4!!! 

The vet said that he will take about 10 days to fully heal and that he should only have little 'loo' walks up the street and back for the first three to four days. He will go for a post op check up after three or four days. I think it depends after that how your little boy is but they still said that only small lead walks for the ten days :-( 

He will need the 'collar of shame', lol. The vet said that if you are with him and can keep an eye on him you can take it off but most dogs tend to lick and chew wounds so it must be on overnight. I suppose again, it depends how he reacts to it all. I've read on previous posts that some doggies are fine and don't bother with the wound at all.

I dropped him off at 9am and I am to ring the vets around 2.30pm to see how he is and they said that he should be ready for collection around 4 - 4.30pm.

She said that he may not want to eat tonight and that's fine and occasionally the dog can be a little bit sick from the anaesthetic but it's nothing to worry about. 

personally if it were me, I would re-book the training classes as depending when they fall, your little fella could miss 2 classes.

Hope that helps, and good luck


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oh no… poor Vincent!!! Can’t advise but had to say if he’d sired pups I’d definitely have been interested :love-eyes:


haha yeah, maybe I'm bias but I can just imagine how cute Vincent babies would be! But if we ever did that I just KNOW we'd want to keep one, or more, of the babies! We'd end up with a cockapoo farm...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've just dropped my lil man off for the op
> 
> ...


Thanks Mandie, that's what I was worried about  I guess I'll have to call tonight and try and get him on another class.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

we're having the same conundrum with Archie at the moment, such a difficult decision to make for something so precious and dear to you isn't it?

I'm hedging more towards getting it done, my husband is still a little on the fence (sits there any longer and he'll get splinters ha )

I've read some really useful and interesting threads on here.

Good luck with the op, a perfect opportunity (if one were needed ) to spoil your little fella


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I think different vets may do different procedures?

With my previous dog, when he had the snip the vet just removed the testes from the sac. There were literally a couple of sutures, dissolvable so I didnt have to take him back, no lampshade needed, no big op at all, it was great.

I have spoken to other owners though and their dogs seem to have pretty major surgery. One lady's dog had sutures all the way along the penile sheath (I assume so that the glands at the side of the penis could be removed) and had loads of sutures in.

I would love to know if there were any advantages or disadvantages to either type of op, as I would certainly prefer the first approach when I get Bobs done.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Scamp had his op on 20th Dec, went in at 9am, collected him at 4.30pm, he was pleased to see me and jumped up !
He had the lampshade on which didn't stop him licking, went back 2 days later for his checkup and got a bigger lampshade. 2days later I rang vets and ended up with a spray which was supposed to taste nasty, but he liked it. Ended up removing lampshade and using spray ( which smelt like olbas oil ) and just telling him no every time he licked.
We were advised no walks for 10 days, toilet in garden and to keep him quiet for 3 - 4 days, no playing, jumping etc ! HA HA, not a chance with another dog in the house, anyway did our best, he didn't go for a walk till New Years Day and I let him off lead as we went alone so he couldn't chase Rascal.
He had dissolvable stitches and his plums removed, the main issue was to stop him licking as vet said too much licking would make the wound swell and could become infected. Thankfully all was fine, he was like himself on day 2 and altho sleepy and prob in pain on the eve of the op ( he whined a bit when he moved ) he recovered well !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Ruth! you are so funny!
Well wishes for little man for a speedy recovery


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> I think different vets may do different procedures?
> 
> I have spoken to other owners though and their dogs seem to have pretty major surgery. One lady's dog had sutures all the way along the penile sheath (I assume so that the glands at the side of the penis could be removed) and had loads of sutures in.



I can't imaging why they would of done this!!

There should be no difference with routine castrations on the procedure- small incision just above the scrotum over the base of the penis (sorry to all the guys out there!) Both testicles are removed through this incision, cords clamped and tied off and then snip snip. Stitches are then placed- more commonly under the skin and are dissolvable but some vets do still put nylon sutures in the skin to remove after 10 days. We do ask to see ours back 2+10 days post op to make sure everything is healing/healed well but not all vets ask for this. All ours go home with collars and on lead exercise for 10 days.

The only reason to do this differently is if the dog has a retained testicle which would mean an incision higher up in either the inguinal area or over the abdomen, possibly in addition to the 'normal' one, or if the dog has suspected testicular cancer then somethimes a scrotal ablation is performed (sounds as bad as it is- the lot comes off!!).
I have never seen a routine castrate wound more than an inch long, and that includes some big dogs (if you know what i mean !)

I would speak to your vet/ nurse and ask them to confirm the procedure with you


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry but he gets the cone of shame and I'd rebook his training too. Despite 
Him having the snip there's a good chance you'll still get to see his lipstick over the years too!!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Sorry but he gets the cone of shame and I'd rebook his training too. Despite
> Him having the snip there's a good chance you'll still get to see his lipstick over the years too!!


Our little man is very woosy tonight after his op, he has his cone of shame on and it's a flippin good job too - when he wakes he's desperately trying to lick his wound, and he can just about get to it - maybe a trip to the vets will be in order for a bigger cone :-(

Ooooh, how I'll look forward to his delight in showing me his lipstick for years to come, lol


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ahhhh well, he is a boy after all! I am having to warn people not to rub his belly too much as they get a bit of a surprise!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ruth - we have just booked Billy in for a pre-op discussion with our vet with a view to him having it done in a couple of weeks. Let us know how Vincent gets on. 
H x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Ruth - we have just booked Billy in for a pre-op discussion with our vet with a view to him having it done in a couple of weeks. Let us know how Vincent gets on.
> H x


Sure  He's booked for the 23rd, I'm getting nervous now!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Sure  He's booked for the 23rd, I'm getting nervous now!


Sure he will be fine but I know how you feel, my hubby would be happy to leave him but I just feel that if we are going to get it done at some point then surely it's best to get it over with early on. I am apprehensive but know its the right thing. 
H x


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky went in for the chop today. I pick him up in about 2 hours! I have an inflateable collar but might pick up the larger cone just in case he needs it and return it unused if he doesn't. Will pop on later to update his condition/mood etc. I got a call earlier to say he had woken up ok from anaesthetic and all had gone well and what time we could collect him. I have been a bag of nerves all day but have got lots of chores done without the drama of a hyper cockapoo around my legs


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes do let us know how Rocky is later on. At least it's over and done with now. 
H x


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Rufini said:


> ahhhh well, he is a boy after all! I am having to warn people not to rub his belly too much as they get a bit of a surprise!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, my other half is very wary when giving belly rubs, lol ;-)


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Laney said:


> Rocky went in for the chop today. I pick him up in about 2 hours! I have an inflateable collar but might pick up the larger cone just in case he needs it and return it unused if he doesn't. Will pop on later to update his condition/mood etc. I got a call earlier to say he had woken up ok from anaesthetic and all had gone well and what time we could collect him. I have been a bag of nerves all day but have got lots of chores done without the drama of a hyper cockapoo around my legs


Ah, he'll be fine - we had our lil man done the other day and had to get a bigger cone the following day so a very good idea to take one with you anyway just incase! 

Wishing Rocky a speedy recovery


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Sure he will be fine but I know how you feel, my hubby would be happy to leave him but I just feel that if we are going to get it done at some point then surely it's best to get it over with early on. I am apprehensive but know its the right thing.
> H x


Ah, we have to be cruel to be kind sometimes;-) The way I look at it is if he doesn't have the urge and temptation, he's not going to be all frustrated about it!! ;-)  

I know it's early days, and could just be a coincidence, but we've noticed he's actually having proper meaningful wee's, ha ha - and has stopped marking full stop and Parker is 4!! Hoping it's not just a coincidence but I'm forever hopeful!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So I've booked the day of the snip, and the day after off work so I can give him attention. Also I really want to be there when he gets picked up!!


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Well had a horrible night with Rocky, so upsetting to hear you little chap in pain and not be able to do anything. Even with cone and/or inflatable collar, he can still manage to just reach his bits so needs to be watched constantly! I slept downstairs with him last night (well....i say slept!!!). He is eating normally but doesn't want to wee...only done one since we got back, he must be sore 
Going to take him out on a short walk soon so that ought to perk him up a bit. He is like a ball bearing in a pinball machine, bouncing off everything in his collar, bless him. Hopefully the wound will heal very quickly and we can get it off him x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Call the vets and see if they will leave you some extra pain relief out for him for the next couple of days, we always will if they are sore and it may help you relax about him if you know he is pain-free


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Laney said:


> Well had a horrible night with Rocky, so upsetting to hear you little chap in pain and not be able to do anything. Even with cone and/or inflatable collar, he can still manage to just reach his bits so needs to be watched constantly! I slept downstairs with him last night (well....i say slept!!!). He is eating normally but doesn't want to wee...only done one since we got back, he must be sore
> Going to take him out on a short walk soon so that ought to perk him up a bit. He is like a ball bearing in a pinball machine, bouncing off everything in his collar, bless him. Hopefully the wound will heal very quickly and we can get it off him x


Hi! Parker had a really rough first night, he just couldn't settle and did lots of whimpering. The other half slept downstairs with him and was awake for most of the night but the following night he was happy to go to his bed in the utility room. He was and still is agitated by it all, especially not being able to get at his wound! Parker could reach his wound with his first cone so we taped some foam around it to make it bigger so that one, he couldn't lick / chew and two, it was softer against his wound when he attempted it. We took him back to the vets the next day and they gave him a bigger cone - he's much happier with that. Last night his wound was really inflated and looked horrible we were soooo worried. He had got a tad excited last night and think he did a bit too much jumping around (we tried to stop him) It has deflated again this morning and looked much better. We took him for another post op check up after work and the vet has given him two and a half more days of anti-inflamatories (spelling??) and an antibiotic injection too and we have to take him back again for a check-up on Friday :-( We were soooo hoping that he would be healed by then by some miracle...but the vet said although it doesn't look too bad, it's not healing as well as he'd hoped :-( I just want him back to normal.

So, if your lil man seems to be in pain, I'd definitely call the vets as I'm sure they can give him something to ease his discomfort.

I really feel your pain, it's just horrible when they can't tell you what's up :-( 

I'm sure he'll be much chirpier soon! Hope he's managed a wee now! It will be much easier if you ask the vet for a bigger cone! Good luck, wishing Rocky a speedy recovery.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,
Well the good news is that following his walk yesterday (during which he had a wee and has been doing so normally since), he perked up big time and now the only problem is keeping him from jumping around like a lunatic! He went for his first post op vet check an hour ago and she said he's doing brilliantly and the wound looks great. I will still have to keep sleeping downstairs with him as he sleeps in a crate normally and he can't/won't settle in it with a dirty great cone on him. He was only in pain the first night and has seemed pain-free since so I didn't ask for pain relief. Thanks for your support and sorry to hijack your thread Ruth! 
I'm sorry to hear that Parker's wound is not healing so well and that he's had to have more medication. Hope it sorts itself out very soon xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey don't worry about it! You're experiences are vital to me as I now know what to expect!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oooooh tomorrow it's all happening! I'm cool with it all, but Dan, being a boy, is being all sappy! heehee  will let you all know how it goes


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

hope all goes well for vincent -and he doesnt feel too 'ruff' !
xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We called the vet at 2, he was awake but groggy. About to set off to pick him up! Can't believe how weird it feels in the house without our pup!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope Vincent is comfortable after his op, poor boy.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

he's grumpy and tired but can't get comfy  he had to have the larger cone as he could get at his bits with the smaller one!
I think tomorrow will be the worst, he'll be feeling more awake and less gorggy.... and no walk.... poor Vincent


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh poor buddy....I hope all goes well for you. I hear boys bounce back quickly


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I hope Vincent hada good night and is less groggy today.

x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He didn't enjoy himself last night, I think the cone must be very annoying! He's been whining a lot and want so many hugs. He's sat on my feet right now not moving!
His bits look SO sore  It looks like he still has a testicle it's so swollen  Dan can't even look at the area without crossing his legs...!!!

But Vincent seems happy to be home, we've seen a waggy tail so I am sure he'll be back to himself in no time!!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Aw, our man was the same, he looked soooo swollen and sore and he didn't get on with his cone either, but (unfortunately), he's still got his cone on two and a half weeks later and he's used to it now (loves walkies as he gets to be cone free, lol), think it bothers us even more than him ;-). We took him back to the vets and they gave Parker antibiotic injection as they weren't happy with the swelling and he also had another injection a few days later along with more anti-inflammatories. Lot's of peeps suggest baby grows etc which is a fab idea, but I think Parker would lick through it (and his wound was quite wet so I was afraid of the fabric sticking to it then pulling at it... It's very early days though for Vincent and he's a young one so I'm sure he'll be just fine in a few days and bounce back. Just keep an eye one it. Our vet finally signed him off after four after-op assessments. We thought it was ok to take the cone off two nights ago and he licked it that much that it went pink and sore again so we are leaving it on now until it's one hundred percent healed :-( We've soooo had enough of it now!!

Sorry for the whitter, I just know that other peoples experiences on here helped me when I was going through it... 

Hope he feels back to himself soon xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor Vincent, I hope he is feeling a bit better.
Dan will not be able to look even after its all healed as what is left shrivels away to not very much at all!!!!!


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

poor vincent - hope hes happier again soon!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh poor Vincent, hope he recovers quickly. :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww. did they mention icing his area for the swelling? Lady tho a girl....was swolen all around her incission, they said we could put a cool pack on it...but she wouldn't let me near her incission.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

oooh a cool pack might be good 
It's funny, we've had a few light frosty mornings, Vincent has run straight outside (us thinking he needs a wee) but he just plonks his bum down so his ouchies are on the frost!! Silly pup


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Rocky had his op on the 9th. He was pretty much back to his normal self the day after and the wound was healing nicely. After 5 days the wound was almost healed completely, nice and dry so we took his collar off for his first night. In the morning the wound looked all wet and gungy and so the collar had to go back on. I took him to the vet as it looked as if the wound had opened a little and sure enough she confirmed this and he had to go on antibiotics. Wound has now healed once more but in taking the collar off, he was so excited he ran around rubbing his face on the carpet (a favourite pastime, much missed with the collar on) and has somehow given himself a lovely case of conjunctivitis so now the collar had to go back on and he is on eye drops! Heigh Ho!
I do hope Vincent heals well and quickly, without all the drama 
Big hugs x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So Vincent pulled one of his stictches :/ wound opened slightly and bleed a bit. He obviously was not very happy and kept trying to lick himself  Last night it was all red again 
This morning it's not as bad so hoping we don't need to take him to the vets again. He just keeps jumping about all the time! So hard to stop him....really close to putting a lead on him indoors to try and restrict him!


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, I do hope that Rocky and Vincent are all healed soon... I sooo feel your pain :-(

We are probably being over precautious now, and three weeks on Parker still has his collar on but we are hoping to take it off today / tomorrow... knowing us it will prob be Sunday, lol. 

Just for your info, about five days ago, Parkers wound was looking really good so we thought we would take his collar off but keep an eye on him. Anyhow, within about half an hour it was all pink and sore looking again from licking (not opened up or anything, just pink and sore). It is now looking healed but we are soooo fed up with him having to wear the blinkin cone that we want to be double sure that he won't make it worse by licking and are keeping it on until we are 100% certain.

Our vet charged £97 for the op that came with three days of anti inflammatories - we went back four times for after op check up's, he had two antibioitic injections and an extra three days of anit-infalmmatories and they didn't charge us anything extra  

Again, sorry for the whitter... 

Speedy recovery wishes for poo's going through this - it's bloody awful :-(
x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So a week on Vincent is 100% back to himself. We had a nice few days of him being quiet and much more settled, which was nice! He's now back to his usual running about at neck breaking speeds, jumping on the bed, chasing squirrells up trees.... *SIGH* (we love him really!!)
One thing different though is he's become very clingy again, like when he was a little pup. He used to sit with us on the sofa but made sure he was on the other side with plenty of his own space, but now as soon as I sit down he is on my lap! I love having him being more affectionate but worried it will make his separation problems worse :/


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara wants to know if she has a date for Sunday? Xx


----------

